# Plc information



## jay2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

hi, guys im new on this site looking some basic PLC guide to learn from starting hope some one know easy way to start .thank you


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jay2000 said:


> hi, guys im new on this site looking some basic PLC guide to learn from starting hope some one know easy way to start .thank you


Click this link.. http://gbctechtraining.com/gb/plc_v2/?gclid=CIbXu6TivKUCFYHb4AodSgjqYQ

http://erp.plex.com/forms/genmfg-08...d=5258123537&gclid=COn1-frivKUCFcNM4AodqTxmYg

http://www.interconnectingautomation.com/?source=google&keyword=PLC%20training&type=search&gclid=CPn4k7bjvKUCFYHb4AodSgjqYQ

http://www.galilmc.com/learning/tutorials.php?type=plc
Welcome to the forum:thumbup:And happythanks giving


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

also try plcs.net


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is a link to ab software for free for micrologix plc's the n off to ebay for the plc and cable.
I prefer the 1100 for small projects beacuse of the Ethernet built in and the function files (high speed counters electronic pot and more)

plc
http://cgi.ebay.com/AB-MicroLogix-1...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item43a2b45ee7
cable
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Allen-Bradl...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item255f2ec0a3


http://forums.mrplc.com/index.php?showtopic=12217

Obliviously I am an AB head 

But if you want to learn "MapQuest" (that is my name it) programing the Siemens logs are cheap and can be programed through the keypad (pure torture) software is free if you search for it and cable and plc's are on ebay too.

plc and cable
http://cgi.ebay.com/Siemens-LOGO-Pr...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item230bf4f47ehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Siemens-LOGO-6E...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item1c16f2c1a3

tom


----------



## KMH500 (Sep 27, 2010)

tommu56 said:


> I prefer the 1100 for small projects


I agree with the ML 1100,:thumbup: as a "mostly" AB/Rockwell operation I use them all the time for really small projects. There are a number of RSLogix 500 sample programs available on the web via forums, vendors and Rockwell. It would be a good platform to start learning on. There is also a simulation software version (RSLOGIX Emulate 500) that could be used to learn on without the actual hardware. I have always had better experiences and outcome with actual hardware though. You could then obtain a PanelView component to gain experience in linking an HMI/OIT (Human Machine Interface/Operator Interface Terminal) to a controller via networking and creating simple screens. Components are lower end and they are programmed via a web interface (Not the best for production environment:thumbdown. There is also an emulator for the Panelview components. You may not want to jump right into higher end RSLogix 5000 platform and the entire IEC 61131 compliant languages (Defines the standard languages used in PLC programming) until you have experience with primitive ladder logic, but once you ready to learn function blocks, structured text etc 5000 will have all that. There are plenty of books on Amazon regarding principles of PLC programming and automation in general. Once you get a basic knowledge and a few projects under your belt, landing a job with a control/automation company is the quickest path to mastering the skills. The right company will allow you to get OJT as well as funding manufacturers conducted training.

Good Luck!


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

http://thelearningpit.com/

This place has some older simulators for free.


----------



## jay2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks you all guys for usefull links


----------

